# is the atlas 10 bed the same as 12 bed ?



## Coalman (Jan 1, 2013)

I have an atlas model 101.07383 and wanted to know if a model #101.07403 54 " bed would fit As mine is only 43" Thanks Kevin


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 1, 2013)

I do not know about the bed but you will need a longer leadscrew.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 1, 2013)

Kevin,

To answer the question in the Subject, yes, the 9", 10" and 12" up through 1957 used the same four beds.

Your bed is actually "officially" 42". And the 101.07383 is a 12" lathe, not a 10". Sears never sold the 10" machines. 

The four beds used on the 101.07383 are the same as the four on the 101.07403 (and several other models). They came in four lengths, 36", 42", 48" and 54". Corresponding to 18, 24, 30 and 36 inches between centers. They are all interchangable as far as the feet, headstock, carriage and tailstock are concerned. However, the leadscrew and the carriage rack came in four sizes, too. If your 07383 has a 42" bed, you will also have to source the longer rack and leadscrew. The rack can come from any Atlas or Craftsman 12" but unless you also change out the carriage (or part of it, I haven't done a parts comparison on the carriages), to fit an 07383 carriage the lead screw will have to come from a 101.07402 or lower model number as they are 5/8" dia. and the 101.07403 and later are 3/4".

Robert D.


----------

